

Starting a startup in a toxic environment? - diminium

What advice and tips do you guys have for starting a startup in an environment where everyone expects you to go work for someone else?<p>The ideal solution, from what I hear, is to move to an environment that supports the idea of startups but let's say it's currently impossible but it's something you keep in the back of your mind.<p>So now your stuck in this environment.  Friends, family, etc tells you to get a job and climb up the ladder.  Absolutely nobody wants to help you with your "crazy" idea.  A relative is grudgingly willing to let you stay at their place but they aren't that thrilled with what your doing.  What is you next step?<p>To help lower the variables, let's say it's an internet startup and you know enough basic coding to test out a few ideas you have.  Oh, and your hungry too.
======
nantes
I feel your pain, although I can't say my environment is toxic. But, I do have
to deal with past decisions and their reprecussions.

Those include helping feed and house 3 children and a wife, paying off ~$100k
in student loan debt, and living in an area that, while generally
intellectual, is not a startup haven.

Here's how I have dealt with the challenges:

\- Find a position that allows you to meet your obligations and work flexibly
-- in my case this means working remotely and without a set schedule (thank
goodness).

\- Find a group of peope, locally or online, that share your passion for
starting something. Luckily, I am close to Kansas City, which has a burgeoning
startup scene, and I discovered HN.

\- Find and infect with your enthusiasm one friend or family member. For me,
it is my wife and a very good friend from high school. This person will not
only support you, but often go to bat for you when other friends question your
choices.

Good luck!

